# Transfer from DC to store



## bullseyeguy (Dec 6, 2019)

I am thinking about putting in a transfer to a store from my DC. I heard that the pay you have at a DC is carried over into a store. If you do get a transfer approved would you be put in a management position at the store because your pay is already higher than most TMs?
If I do put in a transfer I actually want to be in a management/supervisor role but I'm unsure about the whole process.


----------



## Luck (Dec 6, 2019)

bullseyeguy said:


> I am thinking about putting in a transfer to a store from my DC. I heard that the pay you have at a DC is carried over into a store. If you do get a transfer approved would you be put in a management position at the store because your pay is already higher than most TMs?
> If I do put in a transfer I actually want to be in a management/supervisor role but I'm unsure about the whole process.


There is a lot to say on the subject so I will keep it short and sweet. It is entirely possible they make you a manager if you applied. Also possible they will bring you on as co-CEO of Target. But more grimly realistic, the only job that awaits you at the store is a part time job where you know almost nothing more than a kid off the street and no your pay most certainly does not carry over. 
Without a degree (which I assume you do not have since you arent an OM) there is no hope for management. 
Being able to keep yellow lights off in doors, run 100% in cartonaire, hit goals in ART. These skills have no carry over at the store. At the store everything is based on interacting with guests and memorizing everything about the store (item locations etc.).


----------



## Hal (Dec 6, 2019)

In recent memory I know of two people who went from DC to store as a team member for personal reasons before coming back to the DC. One was full-time but took a big pay cut. It was part of the reason they came back to the DC.

The second became an ETL and is now coming back to the DC as an OM.

So I'll give you an exactly 50/50 chance.

That being said it is possible to become a manager without a degree. My building just transitioned two team members to OM this year and there's a good chance there's two more next year. But as long as I've been there the average has been one a year. Which statistically is not great compared to the number going for it.


----------

